# Menu Magic



## vcrase (Apr 4, 2002)

howdy,

Just wondering if you could help me out and tell me what your thoughts and views are on this satement below thank you!

"The menu is the main selling tool of the establishment. It needs to provide the right food at the right price to the right market. The menu is the means by which the chef sells his/her food, so it must be entcing and interesting."

Also What are the factors that influence menu planning?
What are the different types of menus?

Thanks Cya!


----------



## cookie3 (Jul 6, 2002)

The first rule for a menu is to identify, who is your customer, and what do they want. (providing you want your current customers)
Once you have done that then the rest is easy,


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

The menu is like a face. It's the first thing a prospective client sees and a client can form an opinion as to further pursuit of your business simply by perusing the menu. Define your client base by the demographic that is prevalent in the area where your business will ultimately be. (Fried chicken set? Prime rib set?) Also, if you have made a name for yourself with a specialty, don't veer from that, especially in the beginning. No law against doing what you do best in order to make a name. 

Once the menu has the interest of a prospective client, other questions will become important. The distance you're willing to travel; budgeting considerations (a menu for lower-end clients and one for those with bucks), acceptable sizes of party (5? 500?), services you will provide (tables? linens? cutlery? servers?) - these will all help to further define who can consider using you and who can't. So have those answers ready.


----------

